# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  beehive webcam

## Stromnessbees

If you are fed up with the bad weather and not being able to have a look inside your hives, go and have a look at this webcam:

http://www.vcelovina.com/beecam.php

... and no, I am not getting paid for promoting the liquor. I just like the live video.
By the way, if the coordinates are correct, the location is in Slovakia, right on the Border to the Czech Republic.

Doris

----------


## gavin

There is another in Leicestershire set up by a contributor to another forum.  One cam outside, one inside the colony.  They look like Carnioan I think, just like in the Slovakian bee cam:

http://www.sysonby.com/beecam/index.html

G.

----------


## Stromnessbees

Just checked those webcams:

The bees in Melton Mowbray have taken in nectar! (Unless the beekeeper there has given them syrup?) 
Actually, I already had a peep at them at 6am, when a big spider was busy building a web in front of the camera. But the threads are out of focus, so can't be seen.

The Slovakian bees have had very little acctivity on that piece of comb so far. This camera is set up at a different angle and shows the social interactions between individual bees very well. I hope their comb will get busier soon.

Doris

----------


## Trog

Lots of lovely pollen going in - just like it is here!

----------


## Stromnessbees

10:53 
a royal visit in Melton Mowbray! (the Q in front if the camera, but no empty cells for her to lay in)

----------


## Trog

Ha ha!  I saw her too!  (Why do I have a sudden craving for a real pork pie?)

----------


## Calum

Not my bees, but mine were just as active today.

----------


## gavin

Nice to see that the beekeeper (if that's his picture at the bottom of the page) looks just like 80% of UK beekeepers!

The Sysonby bees are now bringing in big yellow pollen loads again.  As the willow will be mostly over, that is probably oilseed rape.  There is a field about a mile from my bees starting to turn yellow, and as the sun is just starting to break through after a few cold days they may well find it this afternoon.  I'll go and have a look.

----------


## Calum

yes beekeepers have 'the look' about them.
Busy today- lots of frames ful of dandelion nectar needed pulling out of brood boxes and putting in the supers.
We need rain though it is very dry.. 25°C tomorrow so more of this then.

----------

